# A Few Pics



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi rapidboy

Nice photos you have taken.1st is my favourite as the rest seem to have distracting reflections.


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes i really struggle with glare especially with watch pics.


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

Very good photos! The Rolex looks good on the Nato strap.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

rapidboy said:


> Yes i really struggle with glare especially with watch pics.


A light tent can really help reduce glare and reflections in the glass http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=69484&st=0

Agree on the first one being favourite

cheers

Andy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

rapidboy said:


> Yes i really struggle with glare especially with watch pics.


A circular polarizer can help to reduce some of that glare.

Later,

William


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

What camera is that you are useing, the quality looks great


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

I did buy a wee light tent a few years ago but i didn't sort lights for it, it did help with glare using it outside but i thought it was a bit boring, a bit sterile.

Good for detailed pics when selling but not very interesting.










I need to get a camera, above are all from my old sony phone.

My iphone camera is terrible, this is about the best i have managed with it but most are really bad


----------

